# Food Grade High Temp Silicone



## ryanje

Hey Everyone, 

Anyone know where to purchase food safe high temp silicone?  I want to seal my smoker doors.

I was looking at the high temp gasket stuff for cars but it says that it emits formaldehyde fumes at 300*.  That cant be good.


----------



## mossymo

I use Rutland's 500º High Heat Silicone Sealant, it can be found in most hardware stores.






For filling a small gap in doors, you can run a bead of sealant and cover it with Saran Wrap and close the door. Let it dry overnight, open the door and remove the Saran Wrap.


----------



## ryanje

Is this 100% food safe?


----------



## scubadoo97

There are several out there. I've used the Rutalands RTV black silicone sealant in my coffee roasters. It was what all the coffee geeks were recommending at that time. You know it never said it was food grade but most silicone sealants just emit acetic acid while curing.

Here are some that say they are food grade
http://www.emisupply.com/catalog/su5...ge-p-2283.html

http://www.etundra.com/Red_High_Temp...one-P1573.html

http://www.google.com/products?sourc...ed=0CE8QrQQwAg


----------



## grizandizz

I've used this before, it is 100% food safe and high temp.


http://www.emisupply.com/catalog/su5...ge-p-2283.html


----------



## mossymo

Rutland's 500º High Heat Silicone Sealant is made to be used on stoves and ovens, so it is safe to have in close proximity too food. I probably wouldn't feel comfortable substituting it for ketchup on my hamburger though !!!


----------



## scubadoo97

Here is the MSDS for Rutland 500 degree RTV silicone sealant

http://www.rutland.com/back/msds/document_27.pdf


----------



## ryanje

Thanks, I tried to read it but really dont have a clue what most if it means??


----------



## mavrik

Reading the MSDS it doesn't look like the Rutland's 500 is food safe.

source; MSDS;

"Hazardous Decomposition Products
HIGH DECOMPOSITION AND FIRE MAY RELEASE CARBON OXIDES, TRACES OF INCOMPLETELY
BURNED CARBON COMPOUNDS, SILICON DIXIDE, AND/OR FORMALDEHYDE."

source; http://www.rutland.com/productinfo/500-f-rtv-high-heat-silicone-sealant---black.html

500 F heat resistant silicone sealant forms a tough rubbery adhesive seal and maintains its flexibility at 450 F continuously and 500 F intermittently. Uses include: sealing fireplace inserts, solar panel repairs, flashings, applying ceramic tiles - anywhere a black permanent elastic seal is needed both indoors or outdoors. Adheres to most materials. Acetoxy cure. Meets ASTM C920-86.


----------



## rockinllazyp

I emailed Rutland and they say that it is safe to be used in proximity to food but not contact once cured for 24 hrs. They also say it does not produce any harmful offgas once cured. Hope this helps I was wondering myself.


----------



## bonnerboy

Really helpful .......


----------



## ribwizzard

As I posted elsewhere, they have a 600 version also,


----------



## frog1369

Interesting, even the food grade FDA approved ones emit formaldehyde under thermal breakdown.  Of course, if you have thermal breakdown on your silicone door seal you probably have bigger issues to contend with, like getting a fire extinguisher to put out the fire.


----------



## gary s

I think I may give the Rutland a try, like RW said it being black you really wont notice it

Gary


----------

